# Uber or Lyft ? Never again... My advice to anyone... DON'T WASTE YOUR CAR & TIME



## UberSuks

I was driving for Uber & Lyft exactly 50 days. I stopped 2 days ago.
My car now has 5,400 more mileage. I've made the total of $3,920 (without gas and maintenance)
Paid little more than $1,000 for gas. I was driving 10-14 hours almost every day.
If you divide the total profit (if you can call it that way) $2,920 with 480 hours of driving you come at $6.08/hr.

Lyft suspended my account after 20 days. My review score felt to 4.5.
Reason : I asked one gay couple to leave my car, since they started having sex on the back seat. Drive was 8-9 blocks ($5). ... After one week account was reactivated ("we will give you a chance to improve")... Improve what ? I am driving 34 years, never had DUI or even minor accident, all I have in my life is 2 speeding tickets and few parking tickets. Improve what ?.... you ****ing lyfting morons. Improve the attitude of the riders .... if you can... Lyft has not so much cars as uber, and sometimes I had to drive 4-5 miles to get to the rider and take him few blocks or mile at most.

Uber on the contrary... has so many cars that, getting a ride is like winning a lottery. My longest ride was Miami Airport to West Palm Beach = $99.10. ... Short rides - hundreds of them ... $5 LOL... most of them 3-4 people. Worst than a public bus. I've got one ticket on the Miami airport droping off... $1,010... I sent it to uber.. We will cover your back... wtf ?! what about my driving record... If my insurance company finds out... I am totally screwed.. They suspended my account , because my review score dropped to 4.39...
Reason 1 : Driving drunk idiots from one club to another, who can't even see one star not all 5 of them....
Reason 2 : Driving spoiled kids and tourists under influence of alcohol or drugs. They think you are his slave driver.
Reason 3 : They usually comes in hordes of 4-6 people. Few times I allowed 5 people, every time bad experience.
Reason 4: Surge pricing, no rider will give you a 5 star rating when he sees that it got charged 2-3 times more. Surge pricing is only to attract more drivers in some area and usually ends very fast. The only ones making money on surge pricing are regular TAXI drivers. In moments surge pricing was going X 8 on Halloween ? What kind of an idiot will pay $10 /mile ? and give you a five stars ? LOL...

There are so many other reasons to get a bad review that I don't waste your time with that.

Never the less Uber and Lyft are bunch of nerds who wrote few thousands lines of code and come out with an app... Who is doing all the work ?Who has all the liability ? The driver...
Uber and Lyft just collect 20-30 % of your money and laugh at you...

I would like to ask everyone who read this. Will you go in the airplane if you know that the pilot is on minimum wage and food stamps ? So much for safety...


My advice to everyone who wants to try this slave scheme.... D O N ' T !!!!


----------



## Elite Uber Driver

Tell us something we don't know.

4.5* on Lyft
4.39* on Uber

Do you realize just how bad you have to be to get to those kind of ratings? I don't thing Uber or Lyft will be missing you too much.


----------



## UberSuks

Elite Uber Driver said:


> Tell us something we don't know.
> 
> 4.5* on Lyft
> 4.39* on Uber
> 
> Do you realize just how bad you have to be to get to those kind of ratings? I don't thing Uber or Lyft will be missing you too much.


How much Uber pays you for each post ? What ... Your so called "technology" company is afraid of the truth ?
Do you realize that review is not always up to the driver, If you know how to drive at all ? Or you are just sitting behind some laptop and trolling about how Uber is successful ... Yes because of the drivers... So STFU....

I don't give a damn about uber or lyft.
Feel free to drive gays in your car having sex... you f... moron...


----------



## Lidman

The ratings system is so obviously flawed. All it takes is a few vindictive riders to bring it down. I'm sure they'll feel the pinch when thousands or more see the light and call it a day. Thanks for the warning. I'm certainly not going to sign up now.


----------



## grams777

Back in the day you could figure out your ratings per ride, I found that one week I got a couple two stars from flat rate early morning airport rides. One was surged, the other not. The one that was not, the pax commented that the ride was quick. It's maybe a 7 minute ride to the airport early in the am without traffic for $23 flat rate. Surged can go up to $70 or so. So, pretty sure I got my rating monkey hammered for doing nothing wrong but driving a profitable fare. My rating dropped almost a full tenth just from those two.

When I first started and avoided driving flat rates, surges, and hours from 11 pm to 5 am, my rating was about 4.92 for nearly 100 rides. When I started making more money driving the profitable hours and rides, it slid down pretty quick. I've personally even seen drunk people ask me to help them close out the ride on their app and watched their finger sway all over the place hitting one star, then saying oops. Another guys phone screen was cracked, and he could only press random places on the screen. Lost some stars on that one also.

Uber says it has your back on surge and late night ratings, but I've seen every rating still hits my overall average without exception. So driving people to the airport, drunk people, and people with cracked screens makes me a bad driver.


----------



## Jeeves

Sounds like its not for you @UberSuks, question is- have you found a better option?


----------



## LAuberX

Jeeves said:


> Sounds like its not for you @UberSuks, question is- have you found a better option?


It sounds like UberSuks gave it his/her all, working up to 14 hours per day. Maybe all the pax driven are wrong, or racist, or on drugs, or stupid, or.....


----------



## UberSuks

Jeeves said:


> Sounds like its not for you @UberSuks, question is- have you found a better option?


At this prices Uber or Lyft are not for any driver who wants to make a living or extra cash... not only me..
When they stop the price/market share war, maybe it will be better.
For me... I was waiting for two real estate deals to go through... So... I had an option even before I started.
It was just a test... and I hate seating at home, doing nothing..


----------



## fargonaz

Sorry Suks, you have entered into a binding contract with uber. Their enforcement people will hunt you down and make you give them rides, all the while hurling insults and having gay sex in your back seat. Read the fine print next time!


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberSuks said:


> I was driving for Uber & Lyft exactly 50 days. I stopped 2 days ago.
> My car now has 5,400 more mileage. I've made the total of $3,920 (without gas and maintenance)
> Paid little more than $1,000 for gas. I was driving 10-14 hours almost every day.
> If you divide the total profit (if you can call it that way) $2,920 with 480 hours of driving you come at $6.08/hr.
> 
> Lyft suspended my account after 20 days. My review score felt to 4.5.
> Reason : I asked one gay couple to leave my car, since they started having sex on the back seat. Drive was 8-9 blocks ($5). ... After one week account was reactivated ("we will give you a chance to improve")... Improve what ? I am driving 34 years, never had DUI or even minor accident, all I have in my life is 2 speeding tickets and few parking tickets. Improve what ?.... you ****ing lyfting morons. Improve the attitude of the riders .... if you can... Lyft has not so much cars as uber, and sometimes I had to drive 4-5 miles to get to the rider and take him few blocks or mile at most.
> 
> Uber on the contrary... has so many cars that, getting a ride is like winning a lottery. My longest ride was Miami Airport to West Palm Beach = $99.10. ... Short rides - hundreds of them ... $5 LOL... most of them 3-4 people. Worst than a public bus. I've got one ticket on the Miami airport droping off... $1,010... I sent it to uber.. We will cover your back... wtf ?! what about my driving record... If my insurance company finds out... I am totally screwed.. They suspended my account , because my review score dropped to 4.39...
> Reason 1 : Driving drunk idiots from one club to another, who can't even see one star not all 5 of them....
> Reason 2 : Driving spoiled kids and tourists under influence of alcohol or drugs. They think you are his slave driver.
> Reason 3 : They usually comes in hordes of 4-6 people. Few times I allowed 5 people, every time bad experience.
> Reason 4: Surge pricing, no rider will give you a 5 star rating when he sees that it got charged 2-3 times more. Surge pricing is only to attract more drivers in some area and usually ends very fast. The only ones making money on surge pricing are regular TAXI drivers. In moments surge pricing was going X 8 on Halloween ? What kind of an idiot will pay $10 /mile ? and give you a five stars ? LOL...
> 
> There are so many other reasons to get a bad review that I don't waste your time with that.
> 
> Never the less Uber and Lyft are bunch of nerds who wrote few thousands lines of code and come out with an app... Who is doing all the work ?Who has all the liability ? The driver...
> Uber and Lyft just collect 20-30 % of your money and laugh at you...
> 
> I would like to ask everyone who read this. Will you go in the airplane if you know that the pilot is on minimum wage and food stamps ? So much for safety...
> 
> My advice to everyone who wants to try this slave scheme.... D O N ' T !!!!


I'd say your assessment is probably the norm/typical as far as pay goes for UberX and Lyft.

Is that worth it for the potential liability that most drivers have? *Oh hell no!*

And obviously full timing it for $1500 a month ain't gonna go very far for very long. Specially considering you only deducted gas. You'd have to pop for a vehicle a couple years down the road to keep that full time job.


----------



## PingPong

Anybody quitting is hereby welcome to attend and will receive one of these.








(If you like living on the wild side and you feel like rolling the dice a bit to get a surge ride or get out for a bit)
You are welcome to attend but you get nothing..


----------



## Lidman

fargonaz said:


> Sorry Suks, you have entered into a binding contract with uber. Their enforcement people will hunt you down and make you give them rides, all the while hurling insults and having gay sex in your back seat. Read the fine print next time!


well if that's the case, there's a simple solution... make the sure the next few riders gives a one star rating ..in other words get deactivated on purpose.


----------



## TheEraser

I would like to ask everyone who read this. Will you go in the airplane if you know that the pilot is on minimum wage and food stamps ? So much for safety...

Most airplane pilots make minimum wage and are on food stamps...


----------



## winston

His assessment is spot on, but I don't see how it's possible to get that bad of ratings.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

UberSuks said:


> I was driving for Uber & Lyft exactly 50 days. I stopped 2 days ago.
> My car now has 5,400 more mileage. I've made the total of $3,920 (without gas and maintenance)
> Paid little more than $1,000 for gas. I was driving 10-14 hours almost every day.
> If you divide the total profit (if you can call it that way) $2,920 with 480 hours of driving you come at $6.08/hr.
> 
> Lyft suspended my account after 20 days. My review score felt to 4.5.
> Reason : I asked one gay couple to leave my car, since they started having sex on the back seat. Drive was 8-9 blocks ($5). ... After one week account was reactivated ("we will give you a chance to improve")... Improve what ? I am driving 34 years, never had DUI or even minor accident, all I have in my life is 2 speeding tickets and few parking tickets. Improve what ?.... you ****ing lyfting morons. Improve the attitude of the riders .... if you can... Lyft has not so much cars as uber, and sometimes I had to drive 4-5 miles to get to the rider and take him few blocks or mile at most.
> 
> Uber on the contrary... has so many cars that, getting a ride is like winning a lottery. My longest ride was Miami Airport to West Palm Beach = $99.10. ... Short rides - hundreds of them ... $5 LOL... most of them 3-4 people. Worst than a public bus. I've got one ticket on the Miami airport droping off... $1,010... I sent it to uber.. We will cover your back... wtf ?! what about my driving record... If my insurance company finds out... I am totally screwed.. They suspended my account , because my review score dropped to 4.39...
> Reason 1 : Driving drunk idiots from one club to another, who can't even see one star not all 5 of them....
> Reason 2 : Driving spoiled kids and tourists under influence of alcohol or drugs. They think you are his slave driver.
> Reason 3 : They usually comes in hordes of 4-6 people. Few times I allowed 5 people, every time bad experience.
> Reason 4: Surge pricing, no rider will give you a 5 star rating when he sees that it got charged 2-3 times more. Surge pricing is only to attract more drivers in some area and usually ends very fast. The only ones making money on surge pricing are regular TAXI drivers. In moments surge pricing was going X 8 on Halloween ? What kind of an idiot will pay $10 /mile ? and give you a five stars ? LOL...
> 
> There are so many other reasons to get a bad review that I don't waste your time with that.
> 
> Never the less Uber and Lyft are bunch of nerds who wrote few thousands lines of code and come out with an app... Who is doing all the work ?Who has all the liability ? The driver...
> Uber and Lyft just collect 20-30 % of your money and laugh at you...
> 
> I would like to ask everyone who read this. Will you go in the airplane if you know that the pilot is on minimum wage and food stamps ? So much for safety...
> 
> My advice to everyone who wants to try this slave scheme.... D O N ' T !!!!


yoo hoo....you tell 'em !!!


----------



## Oscar Levant

I wouldn't stop people from kissing, making out, but was nudity/fornication, etc., going on? I don't know what I would do, but I think public sex, especially in the nude, is illegal, and a driver does have the right to stop it. If it were happening, I would make it very clear that I wouldn't allow straights to have sex either, because, as a driver, I might be implicated in a public sex charge by a police officer. You do want to make that very clear, lest they accuse you of being homophobic, or a bigot.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Bitter post from a deactivated driver?

And your comment about the sexuality of the couple getting out of hand is unimportant.

The behaviour of the couple is indeed out of order.

But your comment on here regarding their sexuality makes you look like a Homophobe.

Some people are not cut out for jobs dealing with the public.

As already mentioned.

I doubt you will be missed overly.


----------



## Oscar Levant

UberSuks said:


> How much Uber pays you for each post ? What ... Your so called "technology" company is afraid of the truth ?
> Do you realize that review is not always up to the driver, If you know how to drive at all ? Or you are just sitting behind some laptop and trolling about how Uber is successful ... Yes because of the drivers... So STFU....
> 
> I don't give a damn about uber or lyft.
> Feel free to drive gays in your car having sex... you f... moron...


That you are so willing to sink to this level of communication -- accusations, blaming the customers, name-calling & homophobic language, one could infer reasonably infer that you are likewise willing to sink to this level of communication with your riders, which would explain the low rating, which is probably more attributable to your qualities than that of your riders. I recommend you take a vacation, and seek new employment which doesn't depend as much on human interaction with people who do not meet your standards.


----------



## fargonaz

UberLuxbod said:


> Bitter post from a deactivated driver?
> 
> And your comment about the sexuality of the couple getting out of hand is unimportant.


Yes it does, because no matter what sewage you progressives eat, I don't have to like you and your PC ****ing attitude.
Go save your ****ing self.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Progressive?

Sounds like a made up term to give imbeciles an excuse to spout hateful bile.

As for the rest of that post what are you babbling about you fool?

I look forward to hearing about your 3rd week working for Uber.

Actually thats a lie I couldn't give 1/4 of a [email protected]@k.

Now go play with traffic.


----------



## fargonaz

I'm sorry the actual words are unimportant... you know.


----------



## suewho

Oscar Levant said:


> That you are so willing to sink to this level of communication -- accusations, blaming the customers, name-calling & homophobic language, one could infer reasonably infer that you are likewise willing to sink to this level of communication with your riders, which would explain the low rating, which is probably more attributable to your qualities than that of your riders. I recommend you take a vacation, and seek new employment which doesn't depend as much on human interaction with people who do not meet your standards.


sink to this level!!!!!!! They were having sex in his car for christs sake!!!!!!!!


----------



## suewho

Get a room!!!!


----------



## suewho

I also recommend he take a vacation, from this uber bullshit and get back to the real world, where cheap ass punks dont expect you to drive them around for nothing and treat you like you're some bag of shit, who when you complain about their bullshit, give you a bad rating. TOTAL BULLSHIT


----------



## suewho

Then uber decide to deactivate him because he has some sense of moral decency, and has the guts to draw a line in the sand as to what he will or will not tolerate in his own car.


----------



## moni4nuttin

UberSuks said:


> I was driving for Uber & Lyft exactly 50 days. I stopped 2 days ago.
> My car now has 5,400 more mileage. I've made the total of $3,920 (without gas and maintenance)
> Paid little more than $1,000 for gas. I was driving 10-14 hours almost every day.
> If you divide the total profit (if you can call it that way) $2,920 with 480 hours of driving you come at $6.08/hr.
> 
> Lyft suspended my account after 20 days. My review score felt to 4.5.
> Reason : I asked one gay couple to leave my car, since they started having sex on the back seat. Drive was 8-9 blocks ($5). ... After one week account was reactivated ("we will give you a chance to improve")... Improve what ? I am driving 34 years, never had DUI or even minor accident, all I have in my life is 2 speeding tickets and few parking tickets. Improve what ?.... you ****ing lyfting morons. Improve the attitude of the riders .... if you can... Lyft has not so much cars as uber, and sometimes I had to drive 4-5 miles to get to the rider and take him few blocks or mile at most.
> 
> Uber on the contrary... has so many cars that, getting a ride is like winning a lottery. My longest ride was Miami Airport to West Palm Beach = $99.10. ... Short rides - hundreds of them ... $5 LOL... most of them 3-4 people. Worst than a public bus. I've got one ticket on the Miami airport droping off... $1,010... I sent it to uber.. We will cover your back... wtf ?! what about my driving record... If my insurance company finds out... I am totally screwed.. They suspended my account , because my review score dropped to 4.39...
> Reason 1 : Driving drunk idiots from one club to another, who can't even see one star not all 5 of them....
> Reason 2 : Driving spoiled kids and tourists under influence of alcohol or drugs. They think you are his slave driver.
> Reason 3 : They usually comes in hordes of 4-6 people. Few times I allowed 5 people, every time bad experience.
> Reason 4: Surge pricing, no rider will give you a 5 star rating when he sees that it got charged 2-3 times more. Surge pricing is only to attract more drivers in some area and usually ends very fast. The only ones making money on surge pricing are regular TAXI drivers. In moments surge pricing was going X 8 on Halloween ? What kind of an idiot will pay $10 /mile ? and give you a five stars ? LOL...
> 
> There are so many other reasons to get a bad review that I don't waste your time with that.
> 
> Never the less Uber and Lyft are bunch of nerds who wrote few thousands lines of code and come out with an app... Who is doing all the work ?Who has all the liability ? The driver...
> Uber and Lyft just collect 20-30 % of your money and laugh at you...
> 
> I would like to ask everyone who read this. Will you go in the airplane if you know that the pilot is on minimum wage and food stamps ? So much for safety...
> 
> My advice to everyone who wants to try this slave scheme.... D O N ' T !!!!


The pilot being on food stamps cracked me up real good. You made some valid points though. .. reminds me of an email the clowns sent my way today...
Sent: Tue, Nov 18, 2014 01:29 PM
Subject: UBER: Acceptance Rates

Hello --

Uber takes trip acceptance rates very seriously and your account has been identified as having an acceptance rate below your peers.

Each ride request is sent to the nearest vehicle to a rider on Uber and therefore a lower acceptance rate creates higher ETAs for our partners and riders. Higher ETAs create poor experiences for customers and lower earnings for our partners.

Please remember to only go online when you are prepared to take trips and go offline when you are done for the day.

Regards,

MY RESPONSE :
Nov 18 12:00

There is no Uber driver that will drive 20-25 mins to pickup a pax whose destination may net him/her $3 after uber's 20% cut. The system should be tweaked to pass on request that are economically beneficial to all involved.

Thanks

Uber response :
Thanks so much for reaching out with your suggestions! Uber highly values the feedback of its partners and we take it very seriously. As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives.

We appreciate your thoughtfulness and taking the time to write to us. We will evaluate your feedback internally.

*Uber Support*


----------



## UL Driver SF

I would love to see you people work in San Francisco.


----------



## Lidman

suewho said:


> Get a room!!!!


 Totally agree. It has nothing to do with gender preference.


----------



## fargonaz

What's that, a nice piece of cheese? But wait, what is it sitting on? It looks like a trap... A never ending downward trending debate about subjects that don't belong here. No thanks!

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Piotrowski

Sometimes I make bad calls. In my other business, I typically hired a lot of High School students that would work in the evenings. On young lady I hired paraded in on one of the first days she was working, barking out how "she had the worst day ever in her life at school". I laugh it off at that moment, but I should have known how that was a sign of how this young lady would have gone on to be the very worst person I've ever hired. Silly me, I hung in this this sullen person for a week, before I cut her loose. Somehow reading the OP and the further comments reminded me of her.


----------



## UberLuxbod

suewho said:


> sink to this level!!!!!!! They were having sex in his car for christs sake!!!!!!!!


You don't get it.

There is no need to add sexuality to the comment.

It is not relevant.

The trying to have sex is the wrong doing here not being gay.

The fact that the OP made the point that they were gay would infer to most logical people that the fact they were gay was more of an issue than the attempt at sex.

What would be said if his statement was that two black people tried to have sex in my car?

Their colour is irrelvant.

If you can't deal with a situation such as this then get out of this sort of customer service industry.

I had a young couple in the back.

The kind of UberLux we get using Lux as a way to get a nice ride home after a night in the WestEnd.

It was Valentines Day.

The young lady seemed very excited.

Then one head disappeared from the rearview.

Several choices either

A Have a shouting match.

B Kick them out.

C Make the comment that I hope she swallows?

D Just clear my throat and mention that now might not be the appropriate time for that as we were nearly at their destination?

E Say I don't allow mixed race people to get blowjobs in my car?

Some of those answers are reasonable some a bit OTT and one is racist.

I chose D personally and within a second or two I had two heads again.

When we got to the destination the lad got a wink and i said I hope the rest of your night goes well.

Only did 5 runs that evening and I was 5stars all the way.

How many stars would I have got for saying Option E?

If I substituted mixed race for gay then I would be rightly considered a ****-Phobe instead of a Racist.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Slam on the brakes and what gets spit out?


----------



## UberLuxbod

Nice

Great customer service attitude


----------



## big Dave

Wow, are you regularly allowed out in public? Life doesn't need to be this hard buddy. You get in life what you expect, I expect great rides, and get them. Call it Uber Karma...and BTW, if a top Uber driver takes 55 rides a week, I take 3+ times that and have a 4.92 rating. Attitude determines your altitude. Good luck bro.


----------



## juicesack

Here is the way I look at this. If I don't do Uber, then when I'm hanging loose not knowing what to do I will:
1-drive around aimlessly by myself [better pick up an Uber rider than!]; or
2-go to a library and just wait until it's close; or
3-hang loose in a starbucks browsing the world; or
4.gamble my money in casino; or
5-walk and talk to myself [better talk to my Uber rider, no!?]; or
6-eventually kill myself after I run out options and ways to kill time!

Uber is the best medication, if only you know how to use it properly.


----------



## LookyLou

juicesack said:


> Here is the way I look at this. If I don't do Uber, then when I'm hanging loose not knowing what to do I will:
> 1-drive around aimlessly by myself [better pick up an Uber rider than!]; or
> 2-go to a library and just wait until it's close; or
> 3-hang loose in a starbucks browsing the world; or
> 4.gamble my money in casino; or
> 5-walk and talk to myself [better talk to my Uber rider, no!?]; or
> 6-eventually kill myself after I run out options and ways to kill time!
> 
> Uber is the best medication, if only you know how to use it properly.


I agree that driving does have a therapeutic value for many. This includes many of the riders as well. Maybe this is all just a big social therapy experiment.


----------



## juicesack

UL Driver SF said:


> I would love to see you people work in San Francisco.


SF that is just 7x7 miles is so perfect for doing Uber .. I tried San Mateo several times and had to drive miles away to Foster City to pick up a pax .. SF is just the best place for doing Uber.


----------



## big Dave

UL Driver SF said:


> Slam on the brakes and what gets spit out?


Really??? Wow, sorry it's been awhile for you...


----------



## No-tippers-suck

*Whatever the guy Ubersuks wrote in his first post - IT'S ALL TRUE ! and he is totally right !
And oh yes Uber and Lyft will miss him !

It's not about him being a bad driver I assume, it's about the crap they put into our cars.
And yes, ratings can drop very fast. Just one bad night with a few drunk idiots and if you're a proud driver yourself
you won't say "whatever you wish me to do Master" to your Pax fearing their ratings.
*
Actually Uber and Lyft should fear their own rating system, because soon the drivers they have will only be those hopeless type of drivers.

Especially in West Hollywood you have to deal with gays if you like them or not.
I personally have absolutely NO problems as long it's about good or bad people only.
If someone starts more than just a kiss to his / her partner in my car, they are out of luck.

I am sometimes wondering what would my mostly Conservative and Oldfashioned Father do if he was a Taxidriver?
He would stop at the next corner and start puking so badly. We are confronted with a lot recently and it's just started getting worse.
The next big thing is here : Spotify will **** up our ratings and then let's see what's next.

There are so many disgusting and annoying disrespectful people on the streets and in our cars.
Gay or straight.. this is someones PERSONAL CAR behave yourself for 5minutes.

Even when I was sitting on the backseat of the dirtiest taxi with the worst driver when I was young and drunk.
I always was a respectful and friendly pax to all my drivers.


----------



## Michael Khora

I drive in Chicago... Downtown mostly; about 3-5 hours a day my rating is *4.72*, and fluctuates between this and 4.8ish
I drove for Lyft... Still do (When I decide to; which is almost never)
I don't like Lyft. The passengers just have a different attitude, similar to driving teenagers, versus with Uber, I mostly drive professionals.
Haven't really had many problems with Uber.
It's all about your attitude, and how you deal with situations. It's called having _Situational Awareness_

I drove for Cab companies, and I prefer to avoid "Drunk Idiot Bar Time"

I make a decent amount of money with Uber. I can't complain. Especially since I make more money driving than I did busting my ass as a Le Cordon Blue trained "Line Cook"
I don't pay too much attention to driving expenses, since I drive all the time anyway whether transporting the family, or running necessary errands.
Overall they would be similar to the cost of going to work on time every day. Never got a ticket driving for Uber, Never got my car Impounded
it's all about how obvious you make it that you are a *Rideshare* driver, I noticed that everyone loves us in Chicago EXCEPT the overzealous broke cab drivers

Driving a cab works like this and this is why they hate us

WARNING: This is inside info coming straight from me; an ex cabbie...

EX: Flash/303 Cab -
Weekly lease: Dodge Caravan - $540 + $450-$500 for gas. | Driving time: 80 Hours a Week | Cancellation rate: 20-60% | Overall fares: $1250 | Credit Card fee %10 (-$100 AVG)
Total weekly pay After expenses: $160 ($2.00 per hour)

I easily make $15-$20 an hour after expenses, and I rarely drive during the recommended peak times

Driving for any amount of years means nothing, it's what you've done as a driver during those years, and what you learn. Also and most importantly
it has to do with your attitude.
When you drive for Uber you essentially are running your own business, so you have to ACT like it

Hygiene
Attitude
Dress Code
Situational Awareness
Problem Solving skills
Accommodation

I had a Drunk sit in the front seat; he tried to touch my phone. I told him he can't touch my phone
I quickly distracted him, by starting a little jingle about these bikes for rent in Chicago called "Divvy" Bikes
We ended up having a good old time singing the funniest stuff we could think about relating to "Divvy" Bikes

Problem solved.

If a couple started having sex in my car I would txt Uber immediately BEFORE I let them out of my car, and would let them know about the problem.
I would then tell the passengers to leave my vehicle; go offline; then review the previous Waybill, and give UBER all of that info immediately
and give the passengers 1 star.

Problem solved...

On another note yes there are many disrespectful passengers. just do the Above, I would
I would let them know immediately that such behavior would not be tolerated in my vehicle, personal or not!
while you are driving; your vehicle, is A PLACE OF BUSINESS
NO SHIRT, NO SHOES, NO SERVICE
NO SMOKING, AND NO LEWD CONDUCT

I MAKE IT A POINT TO KEEP PROTECTION (A WEAPON, AND MACE)
ON ME AT ALL TIMES. IN CASE ONE PASSENGER GETS OUT OF POCKET AND TRIES TO HARM ME. I HAVE A RIGHT TO PROTECT MY BUSINESS, AND MYSELF FROM BODILY HARM. IF NEED BE I WOULDN'T STOP MY CAR
I WOULD THROW THEM OUT OF MY VEHICLE WHILE GOING 40 ON LAKESHORE IF I HAD TO GO TO THAT EXTREME TO PROTECT MYSELF.
THEN... GO OFFLINE | 1 STAR THEIR A$$ | REVIEW THE WAYBILL | AND NOTIFY UBER IMMEDIATELY OF THE PROBLEM | EVEN CALL THE POLICE IF NECESSARY.
PROTECT YOURSELF; PROTECT YOUR INVESTMENT.
I PRIDE MYSELF IN BEING A GOOD DRIVER; I AM VERY EASY TO GET ALONG WITH AND COMMUNICATE WITH; 
BUT I CAME FROM THE WORST AREAS OF CHICAGO 
I'M NO PUNK EITHER


----------



## Piotrowski

One question Michael, when you say you text Uber, do you mean email? Or is there a text number that they actually read (vs the endless number of numbers they send texts from)?


----------



## Michael Khora

Well I would do both


----------



## Ewis

Lyft is a horrible company! They treat their drivers, who are supposed to be their partners, like slaves. That's because they don't invest a single penny in them. They take them for granted. I worked for that company one WEEK only and they fired me for 0.1 point of rating below their standard rating. Then I received an email from them confirming that I was deactivated for the age of my car. Thus, I went ahead and invested $9500 based on this email and bought a new car. However, they refused to reactivate me and acted as if they never sent me anything. Screw their app! My whole family and I have already deleted it. I will tell the world about this situation. They are nothing but an opportunistic and exploitative company! I really hope someone can help me suing that company!


----------



## scrurbscrud

Ewis said:


> Lyft is a horrible company! They treat their drivers, who are supposed to be their partners, like slaves. That's because they don't invest a single penny in them. They take them for granted. I worked for that company one WEEK only and they fired me for 0.1 point of rating below their standard rating. Then I received an email from them confirming that I was deactivated for the age of my car. Thus, I went ahead and invested $9500 based on this email and bought a new car. However, they refused to reactivate me and acted as if they never sent me anything. Screw their app! My whole family and I have already deleted it. I will tell the world about this situation. They are nothing but an opportunistic and exploitative company! I really hope someone can help me suing that company!


Buying a vehicle after getting deactivated was probably not the brightest move on your part.

And driving Lyft for a week? Hardly makes for an experienced critic.


----------

